# Nevada Blob.



## Saeltari (May 28, 2009)

Not too much to say about this one, just found it interesting.
->Giant blob found deep beneath Nevada - Science- msnbc.com


----------



## j d worthington (May 28, 2009)

Well, some are probably going to hate me for this, but... I can't resist:

YouTube - The Blob 1958 opening tune


----------



## Nik (May 28, 2009)

*'Nevada Descending'*

Sounds like something by Dan Brown & Co...


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 28, 2009)

It occurs to me that primordial goo is something we shouldn't play with. Or mess with. Or disturb. Cuz you know, I saw those movies. And none of them turned out so well. I was going to post the OG blob intro vid, but JD beat me too it with his super speediness.


----------



## Ursa major (May 28, 2009)

I recall seeing a documentary that included this sort of thing. They were trying to explain the comparatively large vertical movements of, I think, the Tibetan Plateau. One of the actions was the formation of a lump below the crust (it may have been the lithospehere, I can't recall) that would initially pull he crust down into the mantle. All the while the link between the lump and the crust above would stretch, until it broke, causing the crust above to bob back up (with or without a certian amount of oscillation - all of it with very long intervals).

It looks as if this blob is a relatively small example of this, and might go toward explaining the existence of the Great Basin.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 28, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> I recall seeing a documentary that included this sort of thing. They were trying to explain the comparatively large vertical movements of, I think, the Tibetan Plateau. One of the actions was the formation of a lump below the crust (it may have been the lithospehere, I can't recall) that would initially pull he crust down into the mantle. All the while the link between the lump and the crust above would stretch, until it broke, causing the crust above to bob back up (with or without a certian amount of oscillation - all of it with very long intervals).
> 
> It looks as if this blob is a relatively small example of this, and might go toward explaining the existence of the Great Basin.



Flesh craving primordial goo sounded much cooler.


----------



## Ursa major (May 28, 2009)

And more so to me, Dusty, because _I_ don't live in a Great Basin state.


----------



## Drachir (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm.  I thought this was a post about an eccentric prospector.


----------



## Saeltari (Jun 2, 2009)

drachir said:


> hmm. I thought this was a post about an eccentric prospector.


 
...... :d


----------

